# برامج حساب الدكت....تجميع



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

مجموعة من برامج الدكت جميعها (وليس بعضها) منقول من هذا المنتدى او من غيره من المنتديات الهندسية ولكني ارتأيت ان اجمعها في مشاركة واحدة للافادة اذ يمكن للباحث عن مثل هذه البرامج ان يختار منها ما يناسبه.


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

الفكره جميله اوى يا خالد و يا ريت نعممها فى كل حاجه 
يعنى موضوع يجمع مواضيع حسابات الاحمال
موضوع للمراجع
موضوع للتهويه و ملفاتها 
و هكذا 
و مش لازم ننقل المشاركه كلها فى الموضوع ممكن نعمل لها رابط و كفايه 
و بعدين نتخانق مع المشرف عشان يثبت الموضوع


----------



## 7محمود7 (21 مايو 2009)

جمع ولا احلى

مشكور


----------



## الدكة (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> الفكره جميله اوى يا خالد و يا ريت نعممها فى كل حاجه
> يعنى موضوع يجمع مواضيع حسابات الاحمال
> موضوع للمراجع
> موضوع للتهويه و ملفاتها
> ...


 
يا قارىء افكاري انت يا زانتي......
مشرفنا زي العسل واكيد سيعمل معنا كفريق واحد وبدون ما نتخانق:5: معاه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

7محمود7 قال:


> جمع ولا احلى
> 
> مشكور


شكرا لك اخي محمود سبعه على اليمين وسبعة على الشمال :77:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

الدكة قال:


> بارك الله وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


 بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك و بعلمك

أخي جهاد سأقوم بعون الله بوضع الوصلات لبرامج الدكت في مكتبتي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك و بعلمك
> 
> أخي جهاد سأقوم بعون الله بوضع الوصلات لبرامج الدكت في مكتبتي


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخي خالد العسيلي
لا غرابة ان تكون من يبادر الى وضع الوصلات فجميعنا عرفك بصاحب المبادرات الخيرة.


----------



## ibu4u (21 مايو 2009)

thank you very much for this very good download


----------



## wael gamil sayed (21 مايو 2009)




----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

ibu4u قال:


> thank you very much for this very good download


 شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

wael gamil sayed قال:


>


 اللهم آمين
بارك الله بك اخي وائل


----------



## محمدكريم (22 مايو 2009)

عموما جميل جدا والله ولك جزيل الشكر..........لى طلب لو ممكن اعرف كيفيه حساب قدرة وحدة المروحة فى نظام التشلر يعنى كيف احس القدرة لكل غرفة او مساح وهل باللتر ؟واللتر له علاقة بالطن تبريد ولا السى إف إم؟ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alaa_84 (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي علاء


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 مايو 2009)

eng.mohd-saleh قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


 
شكرا لك اخي محمد وبارك الله بك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هي مجموعة البرامج لحساب الدكات و المرفوعة على مكتبتي

​*ac duct*

​http://www.4shared.com/file/96177052/5ab70e01/ac_duct.html

*Duct calculation Feet*

http://www.4shared.com/file/96177143/356965e1/Duct_calculation_Feet.html


*Duct calculation MM*


http://www.4shared.com/file/96177186/e9b6de62/Duct_calculation_MM.html

​*duct calculation*

http://www.4shared.com/file/96177132/d2fc3b0/duct_calculation.html
​*Duct DESIGN*

http://www.4shared.com/file/96177261/eb17d816/Duct_DESIGN.html
​*duct sizer*

http://www.4shared.com/file/53715973/e6d08344/duct_sizer.html
​*Duct Weight Sheet*

http://www.4shared.com/file/96177505/bf6fad0c/Duct_Weight_Sheet.html

​*Duct Work*

http://www.4shared.com/file/96177723/67bebed5/Duct_Work.html

​*duct_dos*

http://www.4shared.com/file/96177777/1da48e89/duct_dos.html

​*DuctMate*

http://www.4shared.com/file/101078584/db02c7e2/DuctMate.html
​*ملف لحساب مجارى الهواء*

http://www.4shared.com/file/96178051/9bdd4fed/___.html
​*FDuct*

http://www.4shared.com/file/96177786/ed3ba2d0/FDuct.html




​ ​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هي مجموعة البرامج لحساب الدكات و المرفوعة على مكتبتي
> 
> ...


 
يا مهندس خالد
اقول بكل ثقة: خالد العسيلي حبيب الامتين العربية والاسلامية ونصير المستضعفين
مليون تحية للمهندس خالد العسيلي


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

> يا مهندس خالد
> اقول بكل ثقة: خالد العسيلي حبيب الامتين العربية والاسلامية ونصير المستضعفين
> مليون تحية للمهندس خالد العسيلي




حاسس حالي بترشح ع الإنتخابات :75: :75: :75: ........... 

اللي مابقدر قول شو هي :19: ( بخاف ع راسي :73: ) . 

أنا طويلب علم و مهندس صغير بين الكبار ............ :3:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> حاسس حالي بترشح ع الإنتخابات :75: :75: :75: ...........
> 
> اللي مابقدر قول شو هي :19: ( بخاف ع راسي :73: ) .
> 
> أنا طويلب علم و مهندس صغير بين الكبار ............ :3:


جميل هذا التواضع ولكنك حقا وبدون مجاملات مهندس كبير واخ غالي
انت رشح حالك للانتخابات وراح تلاقيني وتلاقي زانتي وزيكو ومحمد والطموني ومجدي نقود حملتك الانتخابية


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 مايو 2009)

> انت رشح حالك للانتخابات وراح تلاقيني وتلاقي زانتي وزيكو ومحمد والطموني ومجدي نقود حملتك الانتخابية



و مش راح أشوفكون بعدها 

أول شي هيك :80:

وبعدين هيك :57: وهيك :61:

و من بعدها ........ يا هيك :67: يا هيك :73:

و رقصني يا عويس


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> و مش راح أشوفكون بعدها
> 
> أول شي هيك :80:
> 
> ...


 
لا لا لا ما بتعملهاش
والدليل انه خيرك سابق قبل الحملة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 مايو 2009)

> لا لا لا ما بتعملهاش
> والدليل انه خيرك سابق قبل الحملة



يا بابا مش انتو اللي حيصبكم ده .................. أنا اللي يأما حتجنن و اتعفن في الحبوس أو حروح فيها خالص

و رقصني يا عويس


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2009)

مين عويس ده يا خالد اللى انت مشرده معاك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 مايو 2009)

> مين عويس ده يا خالد اللى انت مشرده معاك


يا راجل في صعيدي ميعرف ........ عويس :67:

توقيعك دا تعبني خالص .......... حلوين القرود دول


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> يا بابا مش انتو اللي حيصبكم ده .................. أنا اللي يأما حتجنن و اتعفن في الحبوس أو حروح فيها خالص
> 
> و رقصني يا عويس


هيك فهمت عليك بس بعدني مش عارف مين عويس


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مين عويس ده يا خالد اللى انت مشرده معاك


 يا زانتي الوحد بيحط توقيعه ورده....منظر حلو......بس قرود على على الصبح؟


----------



## الشبواني (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا اخي الشبواني


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يونيو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> و مش راح أشوفكون بعدها
> 
> أول شي هيك :80:
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه حبيب قلبي بلوووووووووووووووود والله حلوة كتير كتير منك هههههههههه


----------



## jamal_air (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي على البرامج مجهود رائع


----------



## apo_mosa (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا و الفكرة في تجميع المواضيع ممتازة و الأخوة المشرفين و المشاركين من أجمل الأشخاص و أكثرهم تعاون


----------



## amr fathy (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الانجينيير (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

انا بحترم المهندس خالد


----------



## mech_mahmoud (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمران احمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed_20 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

احسنت والف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسامة اشرى (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A HASSAN (11 يناير 2011)

*مشكوووووور*​


----------



## عماد نديم شقيف (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك عمي أبو أسامة


----------



## samo22 (17 أبريل 2011)

*thank you very much for this very good download*​


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yafet (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الرجاء قوانين حساب الدكت وسرعة الهواء للمكاين الكونسلد والباكدج وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى قاسمي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## تامر النجار (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك االله خيرا فكرة رائعة


----------



## مصطفى قاسمي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## الصقرالجارح (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يابطل


----------



## abdelhameddoma (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اين هو؟؟؟


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ibrahim1hj (13 يناير 2012)

10^6 يعني مليون شكرا عالتجميع المفيد ابو اسامة و اتمنى تكون شغالة على ويندوز 7


----------



## محمود33 (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## younis najjar (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور والفكرة جميلة


----------



## mahmod_yosry (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بابک (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ma7ame7o (12 نوفمبر 2012)

عندي برامج ومراجع اود مشاركتها معكم
ممكن حد يشرحلى كيفية التحميل على المواقع


----------



## أكرم حمزه (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بس مو كل البرامج موجوده الرجاء أعادة تنزيلها


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير *


----------



## jaber1985 (11 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير 

ممكن شرح لهذة البرامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

